# Ovia Images



## Ovia (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello all,

This small post to introduce you my new web site : www.ovia-images.com

Best regards

Olivier Digoit
Professional photographer - France


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 13, 2007)

no.


----------



## Ovia (Nov 13, 2007)

no ?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 13, 2007)

nope.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 13, 2007)

You've confused me too Mr FX :scratch:


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome, Olivier.
And "yes"!
Wonderful photos. I am particularly fascinated by the last of the four on "Montgolfières au Grand Bornand" and by "Plague de Mirleft", but there are more and more fascinating photos there. Lovely play with colours and shapes in "Graphisme", and a wonderful *colour* in the first of "Vendanges" (or the first half?). Very worth a look, folks.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 13, 2007)

I agree with, LaFoto! Good shots! Too bad I couldn't read a single word on that page..


----------



## butterflygirl (Nov 15, 2007)

Gorgeous Photos! you are very talented!


----------



## Ovia (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you all !
To you also Mr FX (maybe you can explain me why : no)


----------

